

Gmail closes door on NSA; all email now encrypted - edward
http://www.majorgeeks.com/news/story/gmail_closes_door_on_nsa_all_email_now_encrypted.html

======
cottonseed
What is with this constant stream of bullshit pro-Google articles, each of
which is successively less clearly worded and makes a stronger anti-NSA claim
which was non-existent in the in the original Google announcement? Nothing
about the announcement makes me think GMail is any safer than it was before.
Bruce Schneier has talked extensively about how the surveillance state is
robust, politically, legally and technically:

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/01/how_the_nsa_t...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/01/how_the_nsa_thr.html)

------
leoc
But the emails are still not encrypted as they reside on the servers, no? In
other words they are still just a quick FISA 70[234] away for NSA.

